# Dipping Frames?



## Honey-4-All (Dec 19, 2008)

*Was wondering if any of you dip any of your new wood frames just like you do your boxes?*

Building new deep frames. Since it generally takes a long time for the bees to walk all over the equipment to the point where the wood is "sealed" from all the wax and propolis floating around their house we have been considering taking the newly built frames and "dipping" them (Paraffin, Beeswax, Microcrystalline wax, rosin solution) just like people do with their new boxes. Hoping to increase their lifespan. Once out we will toss in plastic foundation. 

Any recommendations as the wisdom of this? Any help on the wax formulations would also be appreciated.


----------



## Steven Tervort (Feb 16, 2012)

It really doesn't take long before the frames are covered in propolis and beeswax so I would never do it. If you and up doing this I would be curious to hear about your results. Though I can't imagine the frames doing any better or worse than non-treated frames. Frames last a long time. Just seems like extra work.


----------



## HONEYDEW (Mar 9, 2007)

Dipping hive bodies is to increase the life span due to exposure to the elements only... the frames aren't exposed so unless you have money and time to waste probably would stay away from this idea....


----------



## Honey-4-All (Dec 19, 2008)

Honeydew... To say that frames are not exposed to the elements is inaccurate? New frames in a wet environment are like sponges. Until they are "waxed" over they are subject to dew, mist, condensation and the occasionally blown off lid. Looking to extend their lives.....


----------



## Markt (Feb 8, 2012)

Don't think I've ever lost a frame to rot... Have you?


----------



## Ian (Jan 16, 2003)

probably would work,
cost some money to do, 

consider one thing that might be annoying 
when you take the frames out, and the dipping solution cools into the wood, you going to have pools of wax in your insert grooves,
so when you try inserting your plastic, you will have to scrape out your grooves to make a good fit.

Personally I think by having the frame within a honeybee nest it will get treated anyway, with wax and propolis. No better treatment than that!


----------

